
Designing a better ballot - pbnaidu
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1215-designing-a-better-ballot
======
blogimus
Hmmm. From what I've read and heard, India seems to have an effective
electronic voting system (Wiki page links to external sources).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_voting_machines>

Anyone have any experience or know more about it?

